# Maw motor



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 23, 2015)

It's easy enough to find the information with a simple google search. I wrote this page on the history of MAW in 2008 -

https://cyclemaster.wordpress.com/page-46-german-cyclemotors-1953-adler-with-1954-maw-engine/


----------



## Cdollar4 (Sep 23, 2015)

Does anyone have any idea what price to have on it


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2019)

Wing Your Heel said:


> It's easy enough to find the information with a simple google search. I wrote this page on the history of MAW in 2008 -
> 
> https://cyclemaster.wordpress.com/page-46-german-cyclemotors-1953-adler-with-1954-maw-engine/



what carb / model carb do they utilize? 50cc and or 60cc H.P./torque info? RPM? Chain Size? Fuel mixture?
My Google must be broke....
No club info on facebook....


----------

